# FS : NEW Euro style pleco caves and other caves at 1.25" for breeding~ (Stock Added)



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS : NEW Euro style pleco caves and other caves at 1.25" for breeding~ (Stock Added)*

Stock left
(Updated May 7th)
I'll keep updating the top post to keep this going.
Aquarium safe polymer clay caves (They are a little softer than your regular hard clay)
This will be the last of the batch for a long long while~

===========================================================
New - EURO CAVES
Round with Rounded end (Rhino Grey) - 10 Left
Approx *1.25"* Opening
5" Length
$8 each
(View below for pictures)
===========================================================
Round Clamp end (White) - 3 Left
Approx *1"* Opening
5" Length
$4.00 each
(View below for pictures)
===========================================================
Round Clamp end (Black) - 1 Left
Approx *1"* Opening
5" Length
$5.00 each
(View below for pictures)
===========================================================
Round Clamp end (Rhino Grey) - 6 Left
Approx *1"* Opening
5" Length
$5.00 each
(View below for pictures)
===========================================================
Round Clamp end (Black) - 1 Left
Approx *1.25"* Opening
5" Length
$7.00 each
(View below for pictures)
===========================================================
Round Clamp end (Rhino Grey) - 8 Left
Approx *1.25"* Opening
5" Length
$7.00 each
(View below for pictures)
===========================================================

























*Please continue to view below for pictures!*


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump 3 left from 7~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stock left
(Updated April 1st)
Aquarium safe polymer clay caves
Please let me know if there's something you're looking for~

White - 3 Left
*Approx 1" Opening*
5" Length
$4.00 each

Black - 3 Left
*Approx 1" Opening*
5" Length
(2 Pending to Bamboo)

Rhino Grey - SOLD OUT
*Approx 1" Opening*
5" Length
$5.00 each
(2 Pending to Bamboo)

Black - 1 Left
*Approx 1.25" Opening*
5" Length
$7.00 each
(2 Sold to Mysticalnet)

Rhino Grey - SOLD OUT
*Approx 1.25" Opening*
5" Length
$7.00 each
(Gone to 2wheelsx2)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Will have more stock this weekend.
Terra Cotta color will also be available. I'm sure no one wants that color after seeing Rhino Grey and Black.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

These caves are great, even my kuhli loaches go in there, thanks again.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey! I'm glad you're happy! Thanks for easy transaction!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, awesome cave Jackson!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, awesome cave Jackson!


Thanks Gary!
Will get the Euro's when I'm less tied up ~.~ So busy!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's the pictures for the Euro Style Round End pleco caves in Rhino Grey


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

After a few messages here and there.
Here you are again
Rhino Grey - Clamp end 1.25 inch opening
Rhino Grey - Clamp end 1.00 inch opening

If there's any request, please send me a message.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The caves are awesome. Thanks again Jackson.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Thanks Gary~
You know who to message if you need more~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated all available stock.
Rhino grey is going fast again.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stock updated~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumping it back to the top! Stock updated.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

PM sent. Please check.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

My BNP enjoying his cave =) it's in the front of my tank for easy viewing~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stock updated.

=) Thanks to everyone for being on time and nice~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated. Back to the top =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Back up to the top =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stock updated!
Thank you for those who's stopped by and picked up~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stock updated.
Thanks to everyone that's popped by =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's support.
Sold out~

I do not expect to make any for awhile!


----------

